# Hiya from Scotland



## Sziren

Just a wee word to say HIYA!!

I am on the east coast of Scotland, and keep and breed Bearded Dragons.
At the moment I have 6 dragons, and love them all to bits!
In my zoo, there is also 3 boxers, 2 Pirahana's and 2 Calico Oranda's.

Mad about animals, and want to do my bit for the dragons. 

Also tempted to try something new in the future, and my mind is currently set on a Red Iguana.
Work in the local pet shop in Monifieth, where we specialise in Reptiles, and we're getting some Red Iguana's in a week or so.......... Oh oh so so tempting.... Got a spare room just waiting to be converted...:lol2:


----------



## Robbie

Hola fellow Scot! :welcome1:


----------



## Monitor-Girl94

welcome to the forum. i'm new too


----------



## Sziren

Thank you for the kind welcome


----------



## odyssey

hello and :welcome1: to the forums


----------



## Philcw

:welcomerfuk:


----------



## April Snowflake

Hi and :welcomerfuk:


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum


----------



## LauraN

:welcome1: to the forum.


----------



## Nyoka Malkia

Bring on more from Scotland:lol2:

:welcome1:


----------



## Rob Wallace

Hello


----------



## Munkys Mummy

:welcome1:to RFUK from another Scot


----------



## Corn24_7

Helloooo and welcome :welcome1:


----------



## madzombieguy

Hurrro!

Greetings from Dundee


----------



## Sziren

wow - what a welcome :lol2:

Top marks! Live just outside of Dundee, tiny town called Monifieth, but it's the place to be..... or at least that's what someone said 6-7 years ago, and I fell for it....:lol2:


----------



## SelinaRealm

Hellllllooooooo!! Fellow Scottish member........:welcome1:

Im in Fife - Glenrothes....so, not too far from you....


----------



## TEENY

welcome to the forum:no1:


----------



## unrealjill

Welcome! Always good to have more scottish members around!


----------



## macca 59

hi and :welcome1:to the forum im from glasgow live in devon now


----------



## Husky

Hi and :welcome1: : victory:


----------



## thistlereptiles

Hi 
welcome to the forum 
Hope you enjoy, some great peeps on here.:welcome1:


----------

